
Comment on “Estimating the reproducibility of psychological science” - jermaink
http://projects.iq.harvard.edu/files/psychology-replications/files/gilbert_king_pettigrew_wilson_2016_with_appendix.pdf?m=1456973260
======
jermaink
"A paper from the Open Science Collaboration (Research Articles, 28 August
2015,aac4716) attempting to replicate 100 published studies suggests that the
reproducibility of psychological science is surprisingly low. We show that
this article contains three statistical errors and provides no support for
such a conclusion. Indeed, the data are consistent with the opposite
conclusion, namely, that the reproducibility of psychological science is quite
high."

